# Partner's role models



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

'Tis a curious thing, been thinking about several women in my life who had made an impression. Earned my trust and respect. Women of character, principle. They all had something in common; good role models. 

So, question is, does your spouse have good role models that they aspire to? How about those with difficult circumstances, with few role models as a result - do you consider this a red flag? Have you dated someone who had seemingly good role models but turned out to be shockingly bad themselves?

I'm curious if I should make this a prerequisite, not just for dating, but also for closer relationships in general.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I know a lot of Christian people who are absolutely terrible human beings. Pretty sure they would tell you Christ was their role model. Ya know? I don't think it makes any difference. Likewise I know of quite a few people who had awful parents and relatives, just surrounded with terrible people, but they themselves turned out to be great loving respectable people.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Very true, hence my hesitation. Do you believe it makes zero difference whatsoever?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Very true, hence my hesitation. Do you believe it makes zero difference whatsoever?


No difference at all. A positive role model can have a good impact on someone's life choices and their decision making process. Or they could have no impact at all really. 

What it seems to me like you are trying to do is find some secret code to find a good person. The simple truth is there really isn't a lot of good fit people for you in this world. A few thousand at most out of hundreds of millions. 

When you focus energy on trying to find some short cut, you possibly miss out on finding the right one for you by doing this. Maybe the once in a lifetime partner you are bound to meet will not have had any positive role models. They become instantly disqualified and dismissed by you. 

Nah, there is no short cuts. You just have to go through the heartache of it all to find the right one. Keep at it. Stay true to yourself, and above all, be open and honest about what you are looking for and voice it. 

I don't think role models or lack their of have a huge impact either way. They both do and don't if that makes any sense.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I know a lot of Christian people who are absolutely terrible human beings. Pretty sure they would tell you Christ was their role model. Ya know? I don't think it makes any difference. Likewise I know of quite a few people who had awful parents and relatives, just surrounded with terrible people, but they themselves turned out to be great loving respectable people.


I know loads of Christians who are amazing people who definitely have Jesus as their role model, including my husband. 
I would say that who we admire and follow is pretty interesting, so if a person is obsessed with the Kardasians for example, that would mean a red flag to me. If they are obsessed with a heavy mental band as another example, the same. 
If a man had a good father figure than that's positive. If he admires people with integrity and good character that's positive also.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> I would say that who we admire and follow is pretty interesting, so if a person is obsessed with the Kardasians for example, that would mean a red flag to me. If they are obsessed with a heavy mental band as another example, the same.


Well judging a book by its cover is certainly the Christian thing to do isn't it? That's just kind of what y'all do, so it works for you and your husband I'm sure. 

OP on second thought, use whatever method works for you. Nobody knows what the hell they are doing anyway. We've got divorced people giving marriage counseling sessions. Folks who have never had kids telling you how to raise them and how hard it is. People who claim they KNOW the answers to the great questions in life. Everyone is basically full of crap for the most part.

There was no owners manual or instructions that came with this life. We are all just flying on a giant spinning rock through the cosmos. You just gotta keep livin man. L I V I N. Do it whatever way that makes you happy.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I would say that who we admire and follow is pretty interesting, so if a person is obsessed with the Kardasians for example, that would mean a red flag to me. If they are obsessed with a heavy mental band as another example, the same.


Funny, a person who is obsessed with god/religion is a huge red flag for me.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Well judging a book by its cover is certainly the Christian thing to do isn't it? That's just kind of what y'all do, so it works for you and your husband I'm sure.
> 
> OP on second thought, use whatever method works for you. Nobody knows what the hell they are doing anyway. We've got divorced people giving marriage counseling sessions. Folks who have never had kids telling you how to raise them and how hard it is. People who claim they KNOW the answers to the great questions in life. Everyone is basically full of crap for the most part.
> 
> There was no owners manual or instructions that came with this life. We are all just flying on a giant spinning rock through the cosmos. You just gotta keep livin man. L I V I N. Do it whatever way that makes you happy.


Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> Funny, a person who is obsessed with god/religion is a huge red flag for me.


Someone who loves our Heavenly Father is the biggest attraction to me. :smile2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Well judging a book by its cover is certainly the Christian thing to do isn't it? That's just kind of what y'all do, so it works for you and your husband I'm sure.
> 
> OP on second thought, use whatever method works for you. Nobody knows what the hell they are doing anyway. We've got divorced people giving marriage counseling sessions. Folks who have never had kids telling you how to raise them and how hard it is. People who claim they KNOW the answers to the great questions in life. Everyone is basically full of crap for the most part.
> 
> There was no owners manual or instructions that came with this life. We are all just flying on a giant spinning rock through the cosmos. You just gotta keep livin man. L I V I N. Do it whatever way that makes you happy.


No we always try not to judge anyone. Thats why we try and help so many people who have such problems in life. :smile2:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife had few good, and many poor role models growing up. She developed into an ethical, competent, and very caring person, despite this. I think the good role models outbalanced the poor ones and difficult circumstances. Not that there weren't some bad experiences along the way, but _she_ overcame them and learned from them.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

farsidejunky said:


> Pot, meet kettle.


Please point out my hypocrisy. 



Diana7 said:


> No we always try not to judge anyone. Thats why we try and help so many people who have such problems in life.


So if I were a huge Metalica fan, that would be a red flag on my personality simply based on a band or type of music I like correct? Or if I kept up with the Kardashians, that is instantly a red flag for my personality? Those examples both sound pretty judgemental is all I'm saying. That and Christians tend to be very judgemental people as a group.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I know loads of Christians who are amazing people who definitely have Jesus as their role model, including my husband.
> I would say that who we admire and follow is pretty interesting, so if a person is obsessed with the Kardasians for example, that would mean a red flag to me. If they are obsessed with a heavy mental band as another example, the same.
> If a man had a good father figure than that's positive. If he admires people with integrity and good character that's positive also.


I don't jump on the "bash Diana" bandwagon that travels these forums from time to time. I find some of your posts to be very worthwhile even when most folks don't. I also defend everyone's right to their opinions. 

It's however, easy to see why some people give you a rash of ****. 

I'm out, I'll be listening to my "Satan" music over here by myself.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Please point out my hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I were a huge Metalica fan, that would be a red flag on my personality simply based on a band or type of music I like correct? Or if I kept up with the Kardashians, that is instantly a red flag for my personality? Those examples both sound pretty judgemental is all I'm saying. That and Christians tend to be very judgemental people as a group.


Ok but I dont know Christians who are judgemental, quite the opposite. You are free to listen to what you like and follow who you like, but we all have red flags as to what we wouldn't want in a partner.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Windwalker said:


> I don't jump on the "bash Diana" bandwagon that travels these forums from time to time. I find some of your posts to be very worthwhile even when most folks don't. I also defend everyone's right to their opinions.
> 
> It's however, easy to see why some people give you a rash of ****.
> 
> I'm out, I'll be listening to my "Satan" music over here by myself.


Windwalker, you are free to listen to what you like, but its just not for me. I am sure that you have things that you wouldn't want your partner to be interested in or be obsessed about. To me someone who is obsessed with the Kardasians for example, isn't a person who I would be interested in. Its shows what is important to them in their life, and it wouldn't be for me.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> 'Tis a curious thing, been thinking about several women in my life who had made an impression. Earned my trust and respect. Women of character, principle. They all had something in common; good role models.
> .


Based on your other postings and the fact that you are a self- proclaimed and apparently professionally diagnosed ASPD/Sociopath-

What role model are YOU?

What female widget fits into your Cluster B disordered gameplan?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> My wife had few good, and many poor role models growing up. She developed into an ethical, competent, and very caring person, despite this. I think the good role models outbalanced the poor ones and difficult circumstances. Not that there weren't some bad experiences along the way, but _she_ overcame them and learned from them.


 MY mum was similar. She spent a lot of her childhood from 7 till she left at 16 in a not very nice and very strict orphanage after her dad died when she was two years old. She was one of the nicest people you could meet. A real lady of integrity and kindness and compassion and a great mum. Some people manage to over come their poor backgrounds and be lovely decent people. I admire that a lot.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Windwalker, you are free to listen to what you like, but its just not for me. I am sure that you have things that you wouldn't want your partner to be interested in or be obsessed about. To me someone who is obsessed with the Kardasians for example, isn't a person who I would be interested in. Its shows what is important to them in their life, and it wouldn't be for me.


No harm, no foul as far as I'm concerned. I'm not bothered by it at all. I do apologize as sarcasm is my first reaction to most everything. It's not a very flattering trait, and I will be the first one to acknowledge that. Everyone has their own set of criteria for the things they want in life. No one gets to judge any other person's criteria.

That being said, some people are helpful in that they can show us our own preconceived bias to situations by their actions and words. I think we are all valuable to each other in that regard.

As far as my partner being interested or obsessed with things that I would want them to be? We will approach those as and when the time comes, when there appears to be a conflict. One thing about it, we are pretty darn transparent with each other 99% of the time. I appreciate that.

As far as the Kar-trash-icans goes, I don't know whom they are. Lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personally, I don't like Christianity either, but that is irrelevant to this thread. If a person has good Christian role models, and is a good person, how can one argue with that? My ex-wife had her issues but also many great qualities, and she was a Christian. You can say that Christ was her role model, but due to her more "worldly" experiences in life, many of her role models consisted of family members, friends, and inspirational figures. Do I believe it impacted on her integrity? Made her a better person? Yes I do. Recent ex-GF also had a role model - her mum. By the time she mentioned it to me, she had already earned much of my trust. However, explaining to me her role model in life, made me realise how much her role model reinforces her morality and integrity.

Hence it has made me curious, as to the importance of role models in people's lives.



sandcastle said:


> Based on your other postings and the fact that you are a self- proclaimed and apparently professionally diagnosed ASPD/Sociopath-
> 
> What role model are YOU?
> 
> What female widget fits into your Cluster B disordered gameplan?


And if you had read the entirety of that thread, it exists in all of us, with many sociopathic traits being beneficial for society. ASPD/Sociopathy/Psychopathy only has a red line drawn for insurance companies and the courts. 

My role models? I have none. But that does not mean I fail to understand the impact that role models can have for others.

As for my "disorder", due to my success, relatively law-abiding status, ability to empathise or not at will, ability to understand, and ability to wear multiple masks blending into society I believe I am fully functional.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> MY mum was similar. She spent a lot of her childhood from 7 till she left at 16 in a not very nice and very strict orphanage after her dad died when she was two years old. She was one of the nicest people you could meet. A real lady of integrity and kindness and compassion and a great mum. Some people manage to over come their poor backgrounds and be lovely decent people. I admire that a lot.


A difficult environment does not always mean a lack of role models, despite popular belief; even in hell, there are angels.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> No difference at all. A positive role model can have a good impact on someone's life choices and their decision making process. Or they could have no impact at all really.
> 
> What it seems to me like you are trying to do is find some secret code to find a good person. The simple truth is there really isn't a lot of good fit people for you in this world. A few thousand at most out of hundreds of millions.
> 
> ...


I strive for efficiency, and have found other codes quite accurate ways to evaluate a person. How one treats animals for instance, found it quite parallel to how they treat people in many cases. Also how one handles power and responsibility, all tell-tale signs. Sure, there are exceptions, and I always leave room for exceptions, no rule is an absolute for me, but nor do I ignore them. It is what it is.

The pattern that I have noticed with role models, is also too consistent to ignore, hence this topic. Yet it is only in theory, and I have no interest in approving or disapproving it, only to learn.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I grew up with good role models (not perfect people but good role models) and can spot a decent person from a creeper a mile off. One way to judge who a person is at their core is to observe their other relationships, friends, family etc. It's a very basic rule but has always paid off for me.

I thanked my dad recently for giving me the best gift a father could ever give his daughter, to have shown me by who he is exactly what a good, decent man is. His role modelling has carried me in life and taught me the value of being with great partners and not settling for lower character men.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Windwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I don't jump on the "bash Diana" bandwagon that travels these forums from time to time. I find some of your posts to be very worthwhile even when most folks don't. I also defend everyone's right to their opinions.
> ...


I guess I just fail to see how someone's entertainment preferences can be a red flag. The entertainment you enjoy has little to do with your character as a person. It does come of as extremely judgemental to use the words "red flag" when simply talking about someones taste in music. That tells you nothing about that person other than they like a style of music you don't care for. Yet, you would judge that person for having different taste in music as you do. 

And yes, religious people are absolutely the most judgemental. This isnt even arguable. Look at the wars fought, death tolls, and laws passed governing other peoples freedoms. The vast majority is religious people trying to control everyone else as they see fit. Christianity just happens to be at the top of the leader board in terms of religious group of people who have judged, killed, raped, and controlled the lives of other people they didn't agree with. What a lovely group of people...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MrsHolland said:


> I grew up with good role models (not perfect people but good role models) and can spot a decent person from a creeper a mile off. One way to judge who a person is at their core is to observe their other relationships, friends, family etc. It's a very basic rule but has always paid off for me.
> 
> I thanked my dad recently for giving me the best gift a father could ever give his daughter, to have shown me by who he is exactly what a good, decent man is. His role modelling has carried me in life and taught me the value of being with great partners and not settling for lower character men.


Yes, you can see. I was hoping I was not the only one.

Such signs are too consistent to ignore, despite the risk of generalising.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Windwalker said:


> I'm out, I'll be listening to my "Satan" music over here by myself.


Did you know that if you change around the letters in the word SANTA you can spell SATAN? >

I can understand the OP's ponderings but I think there is a strength in the human existence- as in if someone WANTS to do better in life, then they will.
You can find role models in strangers if you must.
This discussion almost seems like the "nature vs. nurture" debate. It's a mixed bag and who knows what you'll get?

P.S. I like to listen to that Marilyn Manson guy sometimes myself....he should remake "Highway to Hell" methinks.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

I think that role models are far less important than the company one keeps. People want to claim good sounding role models. They tend to be aspirations rather than powerful influences. The people a person spends time with are the biggest influencers.

What's worse is that everyone, by sharing the highlights of their lives, tends to be a salesperson for their reality. Married people tend to play up the advantages of being married and divorce people make it sound like getting divorced made their lives better. People want others to believe that they are winning life.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

VibrantWings said:


> Did you know that if you change around the letters in the word SANTA you can spell SATAN? >
> 
> I can understand the OP's ponderings but I think there is a strength in the human existence- as in if someone WANTS to do better in life, then they will.
> You can find role models in strangers if you must.
> ...


Best suggestion of the day award goes to VW :smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I guess I just fail to see how someone's entertainment preferences can be a red flag. The entertainment you enjoy has little to do with your character as a person. It does come of as extremely judgemental to use the words "red flag" when simply talking about someones taste in music.


Perhaps "red flag" is too strong a word at times, but I would also consider many similar things incompatible.

Entertainment, let's say I meet someone who is obsessed with shows featuring infidelity. She is obviously interested in it, the drama, the excitement, etc etc. So comes the question why? Now aside from all the possible reasons, the why itself should give one pause, to evaluate and discern.

Red flags, or red lights even - can turn green. Doesn't have to be absolute... does it?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

FalCod said:


> I think that role models are far less important than the company one keeps. People want to claim good sounding role models. They tend to be aspirations rather than powerful influences. The people a person spends time with are the biggest influencers.
> 
> What's worse is that everyone, by sharing the highlights of their lives, tends to be a salesperson for their reality. Married people tend to play up the advantages of being married and divorce people make it sound like getting divorced made their lives better. People want others to believe that they are winning life.


A very astute observation, yet in the example of my ex-GF... I never liked some of her friends. In fact, I reckon her best friend could have caused issues further into our relationship if we decided to continue. Ex-GF however, was not one to give into peer pressure, and as an independent woman she's capable of her own decisions, and the strength to uphold her own principles. Hence in her case, I feel the reasonings behind her principles are more important than the quality of the company she kept.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

FalCod said:


> I think that role models are far less important than the company one keeps. People want to claim good sounding role models. They tend to be aspirations rather than powerful influences. The people a person spends time with are the biggest influencers.
> 
> What's worse is that everyone, by sharing the highlights of their lives, tends to be a salesperson for their reality. Married people tend to play up the advantages of being married and divorce people make it sound like getting divorced made their lives better. People want others to believe that they are winning life.


Well some people are authentic, nothing to do with wanting others to think we are "winning" life. Aspiring to and achieving a wonderful life is a positive, you make it sound negative.

FWIW when I was married first time is was great while it was great, bad while it was bad, this is reality. Divorce improved my life greatly at that point and now I am married again it is the best time of my life. This is reality, not trying to win. It is very possible to have different stages to your life and the good ones are good. If someone were going through a divorce or in a bad marriage and saying their life was great at that point that would be odd.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Personally, I don't like Christianity either, but that is irrelevant to this thread. If a person has good Christian role models, and is a good person, how can one argue with that? My ex-wife had her issues but also many great qualities, and she was a Christian. You can say that Christ was her role model, but due to her more "worldly" experiences in life, many of her role models consisted of family members, friends, and inspirational figures. Do I believe it impacted on her integrity? Made her a better person? Yes I do. Recent ex-GF also had a role model - her mum. By the time she mentioned it to me, she had already earned much of my trust. However, explaining to me her role model in life, made me realise how much her role model reinforces her morality and integrity.
> 
> Hence it has made me curious, as to the importance of role models in people's lives.
> 
> ...


Oh!

So the ASPD that drag cats behind their bikes and torture dogs are "a redline " for WHAT?


Either you fancy yourself as a Healthy, Sociopath that gets the money, the chick and is the master benevolent puppet master and us plebes bow before you- or-

What exactly is your Cluster B diagnoses?


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> And if you had read the entirety of that thread, it exists in all of us,
> 
> As for my "disorder", due to my success, relatively law-abiding status, ability to empathise or not at will, ability to understand, and ability to wear multiple masks blending into society I believe I am fully functional.


A) I'm fully schooled on ASPD and don't need to read the "entirety of the thread" to understand spectrums of disfunction.
Thanks.

B) your"disorder" is dangerous in all forms.
Ask your victims.

C) all ASPD's believe they are"fully functional" and pay no attention to the swath of destruction they leave in their wake.

Other than that- according to you - movie star looks, money, charm, able to morph into whatever you need to be-

You sound delicious.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait, im not the only ASPD'er on TAM?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha! Ok, so you read the thread, yet you fail to understand what was discussed. I was never the type to torture animals, more the type to make sure those who do pay for it, lawfully is preferable of course. I have my own moral code.

And if you don't like it that high-functioning sociopaths like me can blend into society that's your problem


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Ha! Ok, so you read the thread, yet you fail to understand what was discussed. I was never the type to torture animals, more the type to make sure those who do pay for it, lawfully is preferable of course. I have my own moral code.
> 
> And if you don't like it that high-functioning sociopaths like me can blend into society that's your problem


None of what you wrote here in this post fits me at all. Try again sir.

Or... are you talking to someone else?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not you of course, thought it was obvious

You can be my new sociopathic-buddy!  lol


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Ha! Ok, so you read the thread, yet you fail to understand what was discussed. I was never the type to torture animals, more the type to make sure those who do pay for it, lawfully is preferable of course. I have my own moral code.
> 
> And if you don't like it that high-functioning sociopaths like me can blend into society that's your problem


You must be responding to sandcastle. 

As for me...
I DID torment animals. I sometimes injured them just to see if i could repair them. 

I would say i am not proud of it, but you know better.

You know the real reason... you know that i did it for no other reason than because i was bored. 

Are you hoping for understanding? I doubt it...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hoping for understanding? No need 

I've come close, but did not wish to become what it seemed at that time I was becoming. 

In a very tame memory, I also still remember finally catching a fly in a sandwich bag, made ready some boiling water and lowered it down... and up... and was amazed at how loud such a small creature could "scream"... bzzzzzzzz! bzzzzzzzz! Was entertained for a while before I got bored and put it out of its misery.

Nowadays though, I'd found it best not to entertain that side of me, unless it furthers a logical goal.

As long as you acknowledge what you did, and no longer a threat to animals, I see no reason to judge you.

And if you aren't, then we are fortunate we are on opposite sides of the world, as I would consider cleaning out animal abusers the responsibility of those with the power to do so


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont injure animals anymore. I do still attempt to repair them when i find them with injuries, usually with success. 

Nowadays i just wrestle with that one fear that seems to never go away: boredome.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> A difficult environment does not always mean a lack of role models, despite popular belief; even in hell, there are angels.


Fallen angels/demons. I am not sure who mum would have had as role models in her orphanage, most of their teachers. and carers were pretty awful but she was a Christian so that helped.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> I dont injure animals anymore. I do still attempt to repair them when i find them with injuries, usually with success.
> 
> Nowadays i just wrestle with that one fear that seems to never go away: boredome.


Glad to hear it. I will never understand how anyone can torture or maim or kill animals.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> Fallen angels/demons. I am not sure who mum would have had as role models in her orphanage, most of their teachers. and carers were pretty awful but she was a Christian so that helped.


Heh, I wasn't being literal. It was more an attempt to make a point that even in the worst environments, there can be the best people.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Heh, I wasn't being literal. It was more an attempt to make a point that even in the worst environments, there can be the best people.


Yes there can be, but orphanages then in the 30's and 40's were pretty bleak places. :frown2:
For example, for Christmas they had one second hand book.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> Glad to hear it. I will never understand how anyone can torture or maim or kill animals.


People slaughter animals for food. 

There really is no nice way to do it...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> People slaughter animals for food.
> 
> There really is no nice way to do it...


Yes there are animals who are bred for food, but civilised countries do have more humane ways of doing it. Its when animals are killed or maimed or tortured for 'fun' or 'sport that I get angry.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Yes there are animals who are bred for food, but civilised countries do have more humane ways of doing it. Its when animals are killed or maimed or tortured for 'fun' or 'sport that I get angry.


And I get angry when people say things like "humanely kill" animals. Face it, animals are killed for people to eat, there is no humane in that. Maybe meat eaters will all go to hell, that would be good.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MrsHolland said:


> And I get angry when people say things like "humanely kill" animals. Face it, animals are killed for people to eat, there is no humane in that. Maybe meat eaters will all go to hell, that would be good.


In western countries the humane way is electrocution, decapitation, or bullet correct? In muslim countries the humane way is slitting its throat. In some parts of Asia, hell they do whatever, some methods shocking. In my culture, traditionally, we slice a cut into the animal's abdomen, put our hand inside and squeeze the heart. We consider this, a 'noble death' 

And every single culture thinks their way is better and all others are cruel. Yes, you are correct. But I will always be a meat eater!










Raaar!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> In western countries the humane way is electrocution, decapitation, or bullet correct? In muslim countries the humane way is slitting its throat. In some parts of Asia, hell they do whatever, some methods shocking. In my culture, traditionally, we slice a cut into the animal's abdomen, put our hand inside and squeeze the heart. We consider this, a 'noble death'
> 
> And every single culture thinks their way is better and all others are cruel. Yes, you are correct. But I will always be a meat eater!
> 
> ...


lol are you saying you eat cats?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MrsHolland said:


> lol are you saying you eat cats?


What? Noooo! I'm saying I AM a cat 

More specifically... an obligate carnivore!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

MrsHolland said:


> And I get angry when people say things like "humanely kill" animals. Face it, animals are killed for people to eat, there is no humane in that. Maybe meat eaters will all go to hell, that would be good.


I hope you have never watched Animal Planet to see the way sharks and other marine species feast on one another. Brutal.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> And I get angry when people say things like "humanely kill" animals. Face it, animals are killed for people to eat, there is no humane in that. Maybe meat eaters will all go to hell, that would be good.


There are more humane ways to kill animals and there are very cruel ways as well. When I had to have my past dogs put to sleep it was done humanely. When people deliberately torture, maim and kill animals for so called 'fun' or so called 'sport', its a completely different thing.
As it happens we eat very little meat, but in the main these animals have a quick death.

I am sure there are many very cruel people in hell yes.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> In western countries the humane way is electrocution, decapitation, or bullet correct? In muslim countries the humane way is slitting its throat. In some parts of Asia, hell they do whatever, some methods shocking. In my culture, traditionally, we slice a cut into the animal's abdomen, put our hand inside and squeeze the heart. We consider this, a 'noble death'
> 
> And every single culture thinks their way is better and all others are cruel. Yes, you are correct. But I will always be a meat eater!
> 
> ...


I believe in my country most animals are stunned first, so rendered unconscious.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hence; electrocution. Death for criminals on death row too. I wouldn't say it is humane, but if modern science is accurate, it is perhaps the most "humane". When you chop up a freshly slaughtered chicken, and see its feet still moving, folks tell themselves "it is only death throws, the brain is dead". Nature is not always pretty, it is the cycle of life. 

We do what we must. The important thing however, is the intent to kill, to honor what you eat, and not simply to cause pain. In this world, it's the best that one can do. Even cats torture their prey, but they have their reasons, even as predators they are careful with prey that plays dead.

The intent to kill, in this case, is noble.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> There are more humane ways to kill animals and there are very cruel ways as well. When I had to have my past dogs put to sleep it was done humanely. When people deliberately torture, maim and kill animals for so called 'fun' or so called 'sport', its a completely different thing.
> As it happens we eat very little meat, but in the main these animals have a quick death.
> 
> *I am sure there are many very cruel people in hell yes*.


Yes all the people that eat meat are going there, regardless of how the animal is killed.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MrsHolland said:


> Yes all the people that eat meat are going there, regardless of how the animal is killed.


Meanwhile, at the gates of heaven:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> Yes all the people that eat meat are going there, regardless of how the animal is killed.


Not what The Bible says.


----------

